# bluetooth pass code for lg neon



## tonilynn (Jan 21, 2010)

i am trying to find the passcode for the lg neon...i can connect to other devices but then it asks for a passcode which is not in the book or anywere else i can find. any help would be greatly appreciated! tonilynn


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi tonilynn, and welcome to TSG.

Maybe I'm not reading your question correctly. The documentation for something like a bluetooth headset should list the code for the device. You enter that code into your phone during the pairing process.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try 0000, it's the most common "default" BlueTooth code.


----------

